# Not enough bandwidth



## wavector (Sep 2, 2009)

I know that bandwidth costs money, but what I have witnessed here is the slowest I have ever seen on any website. Why so slow?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 2, 2009)

I am not sure what problem you are having but we have more than enough bandwidth here. We do not even come close to using even 25% of the bandwidth that we have.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 2, 2009)

Its in your computer or your server because SMF is lightning fast for me.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 2, 2009)

Ditto for me..


----------



## azrocker (Sep 2, 2009)

Yow one of the fastest sites I know


----------



## linescum (Sep 2, 2009)

no problem here either


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 2, 2009)

quick site, no different than any with highspeed access.


----------



## hoser (Sep 2, 2009)

What gnubee said...this site is greased freaking lightning on my machine...I'd check out your setup at home if I were you.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 2, 2009)

I live out in the country in Fallbrook and it is screaming fast here too


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 2, 2009)

That is the best joke I heard all day! Thanks for sharin'


----------



## oillogger (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the correct answer is "No joke."


----------



## tasunkawitko (Sep 2, 2009)

every now and then, and individual topic will open slow for me, but otherwise, the site is always very quick at my end.

as far as this bandwidth/cost thing- dude, the 70s are over - get rid of the bell botooms and meet us in this new century.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 3, 2009)

I don;t have a problem here on Road Runner Turbo...

You never said if you are using dialup or broadband for your connection.  

If you are using dial up your connection is only as good as your telephone company's equipment... 

Area's with outdated lines will not have the same speed as area's with fiber optic service.  

Speed will also be affected by the type and speed of your modem.

If you are one cable it could also be that the cable provider has too many users on the same node.  Does it speed up at different times of the day say late at night when there is less people online?

It could also be a virus in your computer causing the problem...


----------



## wavector (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm using DSL and there were 71 users online. Sometimes I have to reload it to load faster. Tonight it seems okay, and I'm not far from the fiber hub at all. This is a fairly fast computer with no viruses, malware or anything of the sort. I scan twice a day with Panda Global Protection. I don't now what it it, It could be what Ted Syevens was trying to describe with the net neutrality bill.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 3, 2009)

111 here right now and it seems to be running fine


----------



## mikey (Sep 3, 2009)

It could be the interface between the chair & the keyboard


----------



## wavector (Sep 3, 2009)

Still a bit slow here. I dunno. It may be my ISP, I guess. Most of the other sites I visit load faster, it may be the location of your server.


----------



## ddave (Sep 3, 2009)

Or a router along the way.  Internet traffic takes a lot of "hops" and its pretty difficult to guarantee "quality of service" along the entire path.

If most other users are reporting no problems it is unlikely that the problem is SMF.

At a DOS command prompt, type

tracert www.smokingmeatforums.com

This will give you an idea of how many routers the traffic is crossing to get there and back.  My ISP is 18 hops away.  A single device along that route malfunctioning can slow things way down.

Dave


----------

